# Racechip ultimate 2016 x5



## notanaudi (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a racechip ultimate two weeks old that I am selling, PM if interested


----------



## dga (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like you are not impressed? Any feedback on your experience?


----------



## notanaudi (Feb 15, 2012)

My situation has changed 
I am starting a small GC firm and need a truck
My experience with the X and the chip was unbelievable 
I would get the same car with the chip over again in a second 
Need to sell the car and the chip
Anyone


----------



## BE X (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone know if this one would work on an E70 35d? Presume that the OP was using it on a current x5 d


----------



## BE X (Jul 8, 2013)

Checked with Racechip - presuming that the OP has a 2016 X5 35D, this will not fit the E70 35d motor - free bump to the OP


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

notanaudi said:


> My situation has changed
> I am starting a small GC firm and need a truck
> My experience with the X and the chip was unbelievable
> I would get the same car with the chip over again in a second
> ...


I feel the same way, I had RaceChip on my X3 for 2yrs but traded the car in for a X4 M40i but waiting for them release a software update for the new engine.



BE X said:


> Anyone know if this one would work on an E70 35d? Presume that the OP was using it on a current x5 d


 Yep just found out for a friend as well, it wont fit since F15 is newer (sensors clips). 
But what I did find out was E70 35d get the new module with bluetooth that allows you to change settings from your mobile device (free app in iOS or Android).

Free Bump for OP!


----------



## notanaudi (Feb 15, 2012)

anyone want to buy this


----------



## J.J. (Apr 14, 2007)

I suppose this would work on a 16' 535d?


----------



## notanaudi (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a 2016 x5d USA version 
I think it's the same engine


----------



## BMWXX55 (Mar 13, 2014)

notanaudi said:


> I have a 2016 x5d USA version
> I think it's the same engine


HI do you still have the chip? I have a 2014 BMW X5 35d that I would be interested in installing it on. Let me know

Thanks


----------



## notanaudi (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes still in box 
PM if serious


----------



## FluidPhil (Mar 31, 2015)

pm sent, let me know if its still available & a price, thanks


----------

